# Hair - a Girl Question!



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Now I have always had long hair (except for one time when I thought looking like a bog brush was attractive)! In the 80's when I was a whipper snapper I only washed the blooming diva on my head on a Wednesday and a Saturday and it looked fine in all photos I have seen.

Now my question is how come I still have long hair but have to wash it every day or else it looks like I can cook chips in it?

Is it pollution? Is it a marketing ploy by shampoo manufacturers? I have gone a week to try and extend having to wash it every day and even the dogs didn't want to sit with me!

So what's the jiggy with my wiggy? :lol: 

Greenie

PS no wisecracks about shaving it off and being bald 8O I AM A GIRL its just not going to happen.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

It's your ormones!! Plain and simple no other explanation required!!
Ormones....................case concluded :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Yup, got the same problem - I was a twice a week girl when I was a young too, now it's every day - apart from when we're away in the van - then the standards slip a wee bit!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I wash my hair every day its age :lol: :lol:


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Have always had crap thin hair, poker straight which needs washed everyday or I look like I've been using the chip paper as a hat, only had it short once when I was about 19, looked like a boy and didn't leave the house for days, hair now is long straight and just hangs there doing not very much useful

I think most wummin stuff is down to hormones, or hermoans as my hubby likes to say from a distance

I also blame childbirth for most things that have either fallen off, fallen apart or are not as they were pre babies

Just keep washing, make it an excuse to get some lush shampoo


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

My wife has really long hair, goes all the way down her back to her waist. None on her head, just on her back and waist.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ha! was going to thank you motormouth then realised you not a girl so bog off and grow your own 8O 

Reminds me when was training to remove hair by waxing and a dark haired woman of Greek origin turned up she had hair under her arms which was nearly down to her elbow one way and down to her waist the other it took me an hour to work my way sorry plow my way thru it! yuk yuk double yuk!

Thank God she didn't want a bikini wax I think I would have quick the course instantly!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Had short hair for a few years and had to wash it every day or stay inside and hide. Have now grown it again so I wear it loose on wash day and put it up the second day. Also so much easier to dry now. With hair straighter than a ruler it needed prodding and poking when short. Now just dry quickly and away we go. 

Original idea to grow it came from trying and failing to put up short hair :? when it was so hot in France a couple of years ago. Also at my age the microclimate I manage to create every so often needs no hair in the neck region to get all sticky and damp....yuk 8O 

Also it must have been a man who decided greasy skin and hair dried up as you got older - no chance :x 

Sue


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Ah the ponytail Sue - an essential for can't be bothered days, whic often happen when away in the MH :lol: 

Sadly I need to be smartly dressed for work so can't get away without hair washing mon-fri, come the weekend then I'm happy to go for the greasy lanky look!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The more you wash it, the more natural oils you remove. The body compensates by producing too much natural oil.

Simples.

Doctor 747 BMA, VD and scar.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I thank heavens for bulldog clips hope they don't go out of fashion soon.

Scrunchies are ok but I tend to look a bit shocked! ha! Or is it an Essex facelift?

I must say I do use dry shampoo sometimes but tends to look dusty in my dark hair but feels rank but looks ok. Its obligatory in van. Although find in France it doesn't need washing as much why?

Greenie


----------



## ayeliz (Mar 16, 2011)

I was just about to say the same as 747. To ease/cure the problem wash your hair every second day for a while, then every third day and so on. Hope this helps.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

nope tried it doesn't work! next?


Greenie :lol:


----------



## Lavlark (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi

As an ex crimper, may I suggest a few pointers.

Try not to shampoo too vigourously i.e do not massage the scalp too hard, just concentrate on the hair shaft. Try to buy a shampoo that looks clear - the more colour or thicker the shampoo the more 'debris' will be left on the hair. Massaging the scalp too much, will induce the oil glands to produce more oil, as does constant brushing/combing, and also putting your hands/fingers through the hair, all will induce oil.

If you use a conditioner, use very sparingly, and make sure that is thoroughly rinsed, and, if you can stand it, try a cool/cold final rinse.

All a conditioner does is to smooth the cuticles of the hair shaft.

Also, for a final rinse, try a few drops of lemon juice in a bowl of water (if you are fair haired) or vinegar if you are brunette ( the vinegar will not linger in your hair).

Try not to shampoo too frequently - I know it is tempting to do so, but after a while the PH will normalise.

I am not sure how effective the 'dry' shampoos are, but perhaps worth a try.

Hope this helps. Regards Val


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

My hormones have been and gone, so maybe you just need to age a bit Greenie :lol: 

Hair now white, jaw length, dead straight and washed twice a week. Don't use conditioner, shampoo is a tea tree and minty one and done whilst in the shower as quickly as possible. Sounds like Lavlarks advice is good.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Yep, I've had to wash my hair everyday for as long as I can remember. Having my naturally fine, mousy hair lightened helps to dry it out a bit, as did perming when I used to have that done. Greasinesswise I could go 2 days sometimes but I need to wash my hair to 'style' :roll: it. Otherwise, after sleeping on it it'd be sticking out all over the place. 

Really, really short spiky sort of hairstyles work quite well for me, you can wash and go! However, my hairdresser got bored with that so it's now sort of ear length bobbed at the front and layered shorter at the back.


Chris


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm with Chris, need to wash mine everyday to style it and if I didn't the longest I could go is two days then it's too yucky! 

I do think there is something in the theory that the shampoos have stripped all the natural oils/protectors off our hair now we are forced to keep on washing it daily!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I am one of those you all hate, my mum washed my waist length hair once a week with Vosene as I had dandruff when younger. 

Think I just have dry skin as I only wash my hair now once a week and you can't tell any difference from the day before or the day after. Very thick and straight don't need to style it as it just stays where it's put. 

I think it is just skin types and often people with oilier skin won't burn so much in the sun or get the stretch marks that those with dryer skin get. 

Less shampoo and massaging could make a difference and just timing it so you can give your head a rest now and then should help. 

Mandy


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I used to have shoulder length hair and washed it twice a week

but that was when I had hair :-({|=


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Wonder if the soft/hardness of the water your washing it in makes amy difference?
Maybe that's why you find it's better in France Greenie.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Be carefull greenie, the grey ones will start to show soon. Then you will worry.


Dave p


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

mandyandandy said:


> I am one of those you all hate, my mum washed my waist length hair once a week with Vosene as I had dandruff when younger.
> 
> Think I just have dry skin as I only wash my hair now once a week and you can't tell any difference from the day before or the day after. Very thick and straight don't need to style it as it just stays where it's put.
> 
> ...


I don't hate you, but I do envy you.

Chris


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Tried the leave it until it's gone past the "must wash it" stage for a bit and it still reverts to needing washing every day or at least every other day. Do all the advised things like gentle washing and small amounts of conditioner just on the hair shaft etc. Still needs frequent washing. I'm resigned to it now.

Love those bull dog clip things Greenie and even if they go out of fashion I'll keep mine :wink: 

Sue


----------



## anteater (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi All,

Until I was about 40, I had very oily skin as well as oily hair. Then the skin dried up and I've had to use moisturiser for years now, but the hair still needs washing every other day.

However, I noticed when travelling in the van, that I don't spend as much time combing it, largely because I am not here, blown all over the place by easterly winds and constantly having to tug a comb through it, so another happy result of having a motorhome, is that my hair will look better on the third day of not washing than on the second day at home on the coast of England.

Also, when it is cut, for a while at least, it gets less greasy and looks much better on the second day than usual. Long hair seems to drag the grease out by its sheer weight!!

I did once know a lady of 80 or so who had had greasy hair all her life - if you're going to get it, you're going to get it!!!


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

As a teenager with long hair I washed it once a week (basically because it was an all evening job, not having such mod cons as a hair dryer). As I got older and my hair got shorter I washed it every day. Now I'm older still, it doesn't get greasy but does get flattened overnight so I tend to wash it every-other day. 

I remember a programme on TV some years back when they did an experiment of not washing hair for months. After the initial few weeks of it getting greasier and itchier, they discovered that the hair regulated itself and didn't need washing at all  All very well if you can put up with looking like a scarecrow for the first few weeks 8O. Water meter or not, I think I'll carry on washing my hair :lol: 

Mrs D


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

I have long fine hair (but apparently a lot of it so the hairdresser tells me :wink: ) and have the same problem. I wash it 3 times a week unless I am going somewhere special but I suppose if I was going out to work I would wash it more.

I do use dry shampoo now and again and because my hair is blonde it doesn't show and works a treat - great for a quick fix if you can't be bothered to wash it that day! Will be taking a couple of cans of it when we go to France for a month !  

Shell


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

It's the climate in Yarshire  move across the border and it will improve very quickly :lol:


----------

